# recommend a dashboard cleaner



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

hi folks can anyone recommend a dash cleaner that gives a hi gloss shine many thanks:newbie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Clean with an APC and then use a dressing for the required finish.

Look at the likes of CarPro PERL and 303 Aerospace.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^^^


----------



## leon2 gr (Apr 9, 2013)

auto finesse spritz cleans and protects


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Clean with an APC and then use a dressing for the required finish.....


I am sure Chemical Guys do a high gloss dressing, it is called something like G6 or C6 although I have not used it. The Autoglym dressing can have a gloss if it is not buffed. Serious Performance also sell a high gloss dressing http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,119,toView_791.html. Not used that particular product but all the SP stuff I have tried have been outstanding value for money


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

AF spritz leaves a great finish but im personally not a fan of the smell. scholl purple is the best ive used for a subtle smell and matt finish.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

superd said:


> recommend a dash cleaner that gives a* hi gloss shine*





D.Taylor R26 said:


> scholl purple is the best ive used for a subtle smell and *matt finish*.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Carpro perl 1:5 will leave it very glossy. Obviously the stronger the dilution the more glossy it will be and vice versa. Is a fantastic product and great on tyres also


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Find Angel Wax AnGel to be a great product, leaves a deep shine, as in other comments though use a APC then apply the AnGel. Regards.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum Opti clean is brilliant on dashboards


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Chemical Guys Inner Clean


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

I use Werstat Prot.
Works great as a light cleaner and also lays down a thin layer of sealant to help maintain the surface without changing the appearance


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

A very week AS G101 to clean and then dress with AS berry silicone dressing :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Espuma dasheen and Maxolen Universal Cleaner for me.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

recommend a dash cleaner that gives a hi gloss shine

Valvoline ****pit Spray ,,


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't think I could / would recommend any dash cleaner that gives a high gloss finish. 

They look unnatural and give potentially dangerous reflections


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I find a weak dilution of g101 to clean and then I dress with Autosmart flash dash silicone free, this gives a natural matte finish.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like the Ecotouch Dashboard sheen, smells nice and gives a nice finish. I thicker coat will give more shine


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

These are handy to have in your glove box http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Car-ca...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a86e856d8


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Paintguy said:


> I don't think I could / would recommend any dash cleaner that gives a high gloss finish.
> 
> They look unnatural and give potentially dangerous reflections


:speechles


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma Dasheen great product and a nice fragrance


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

smiler1207 said:


> These are handy to have in your glove box http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Car-ca...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a86e856d8


do they leave any marks after?


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Mate said:


> do they leave any marks after?


Not had any marks left on my dashboard using these wipes. They're still on offer at £6 for a box of 12 packs if you buy direct from 3M. :thumb:
Plus you can get cashback with quidco.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Best cleaner is 1Z deep plastic cleaner, cheapest APC


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> A very week AS G101 to clean and then dress with AS berry silicone dressing :thumb:


Is 10:1 weak enough or weaker?


----------

